

Navy warships sustained 50 MPH 44 knots for 4 hours - yu
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_SPEEDY_WARSHIP

======
jws
Apparently the AP is opting out of the WWW. I just get a page that directs me
to their customers.

But some googling later: It was 44 knots, into a 30 kt headwind and 6-8 foot
seas. The things have both diesel and turbine engines which apparently operate
in tandem for top speed. I looked for the fuel burn rate, but only found that
sprint range is 1500nm compared to 4300nm at 20kts.

